

Jimmy Wales call to stop extradition of Richard O'Dwyer to the US. - mrkmcknz
http://www.change.org/petitions/ukhomeoffice-stop-the-extradition-of-richard-o-dwyer-to-the-usa-saverichard#

======
mrkmcknz
Back story for those who might not know:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-
yorkshire-1654433...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-
yorkshire-16544335)

------
mrkmcknz
I think everyone should sign this.

His life is being destroyed and for what.....

